# [Regular Season Game 31] Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(19-11)/(18-13)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, December 27, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Head / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / Brewer / Miles / Kirilenko / Koufos*


_*Preview*_


> The Utah Jazz and Houston Rockets have faced each other in each of the last two postseasons, but both teams will have a different look when they square off Saturday in Houston.
> 
> In their first meeting since last season's playoffs, the Jazz are expected to again be without their top three scorers and rebounders, while the Rockets will have a healthy Yao Ming.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looks like McGrady will be out and Luther will start... Does that mean no Artest or is RA making him come off the bench?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE AND1 play by Ron ROn hope he hits the FT.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW we are not clutch at all.............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WHy can we connect on our FGs in the 4th.........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ANyone got a english feed for this game?

Its into OT.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Having Scola on AK is stupid.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn on that strip he slapped Yao's hand.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Last play

Yao
Artest
Battier
Barry
Alston

Should be on.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Another OT. 

Damn Yao looks tired.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice i like us posting up Artest against Brewer


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great pass to Scola AND1?

Artest leading us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Ron has put us on his back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn the Sloan despite losing really know how to close out a game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Artest might end up being our go to man in the dying minutes.
He had some great post up plays.
Though I wouldnt give up on Yao, he looked tired, we have played alot of games in the recent stretch. Plus its was a back to back with travelling.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We finally pull off the win in double OT. 120-115.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Double OT win + no Tracy McGrady! Artest coming of the bench is really paying the dividend right now. Good win.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We sure know how to make games difficult. No Boozer, Milsap, or Okur and we still nearly give away what should have been a blowout.

I did love the heart and hustle of this team. We played tough D when nothing was going our way in the 1st OT and a great adjustment by Rick in the 2nd OT going to Artest. Finally the refs used their whistle in our favor. But I think they really did it because they wanted to go home.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

They didn't have Boozer, Okur, or Millsap,we didn't deserve to win this game, Completely pathetic and nothing has changed!
Artest won this game for the Rockets.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Rockets fourth quarter performances have been laughable. They need to figure something out soon


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

RON is just tough: "I thought it would be smart if I took this game off, but Mac didn't play," Artest said. "You think about the team, you think about winning and how you can help. That's what leads to, 'I'm playing.' " 

T-Mac...................


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'll take a W any time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn I cant believe work has made me miss the last 3 games... UGH


----------

